# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  HAITHEM'S workbook

## Kaenthem

*-Hello every body and welcome to my workbook...i guess .i am not sure how this works but i think that i have to write my progress about lucid dreaming.if am wrong or something please correct my informatoin.
-My name is haithem,and i am from algeria(it's in the north of africa for the one's that don't know it) i am arab and i discoverd about lucid dreaming for about 2 year's from now in an arabian forum but the information about it was very little and mostely false,i did try to have a lucid dream but with no sucsess.
-that year was my first year studying english....i learned it pretty quick and was able to read and understand english in a few monthes.in one day i was like:hey i can understand english now....and i googled it..but in english now... i found some valubal informations and found out about the wild tech...tried it with no sucsess(again )
-from about 2 week's now i found this site...it was very helpfull,i read all the tutorial's and learn'd alot more about lucid dreaming,but i wasn't sure if i wanted to try again...that was until i read Oneironaut's,Twoshadows,nito89 DJ's and i was like 
-i started a dream journal,my recall sucks....big time.and i want to have a lucid dream as soon as possible 
-i think that the reason that made me come to this site is to share my dreams with you....no one is intrested in lucid dreaming were i live .even my friend don't care about it.

thanx for reading.*

----------


## Matte87

Hi and welcome to class! Improving your recall is the first thing you should do, so try very hard to remember your dreams and lie still in the morning if you can't recall anything. Something will pop up. The competition starts on Saturday, I suggest you join it, it's great if you want to stay motivated.

If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask!

----------


## Kaenthem

.....

----------


## Kaenthem

i remebered 1 dream and 2 fragments....yay  ::banana:: ...i think that i will start MILD if my recall stay's good as it is ::D:

----------


## Matte87

You could start MILD'ing anyways, MILD is usually very effective for newcommers as they have loads of intentions and are very psyched about getting lucid. I'm sure you can get lucid once or twice before the competition starts  :smiley:  Try it!

----------


## Kaenthem

> You could start MILD'ing anyways, MILD is usually very effective for newcommers as they have loads of intentions and are very psyched about getting lucid. I'm sure you can get lucid once or twice before the competition starts  Try it!



actualy and because i already had 2 attempt's in lucid dreaming my motivation got down a little...i realy really want to have a lucid dream,but not as i was the first time i discoverd about lucid dreaming...i ll give any thing to get the motivation i lost :Sad:

----------


## Kaenthem

i rembered 1 dream and 1 fragment.i tried wbtb last night but it was realy hard to o back to sleep and reapeting mantra at the same time...so i just slept...any suggestion :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

You shouldn't expect to see great results in the first few weeks actually, you can get a few lucids and be lucky, but the first weeks can be full of failures I'm afraid  :Sad:  Lucid Dreaming is a long term hobby and takes some dedication to learn. Don't stress it, you'll learn in your own pace and will get better and better at it the more you practice. Answered your question in the "Questions" thread.

----------


## Kaenthem

> You shouldn't expect to see great results in the first few weeks actually, you can get a few lucids and be lucky, but the first weeks can be full of failures I'm afraid  Lucid Dreaming is a long term hobby and takes some dedication to learn. Don't stress it, you'll learn in your own pace and will get better and better at it the more you practice. Answered your question in the "Questions" thread.



i am totaly aware of that.and my confident is high because i already had my first lucid dream in my second attemp...witch mean's I can have lucid dream's....it's just a matter of time and i am ready to be patient for a YEAR if takes it  :smiley:

----------


## Kaenthem

i hade a pretty cool dream last night  ::sniper:: ....my alarm did wake me up but was too lazy to try WBTB or even mild .....i got  right back to sleep :Cheeky: 
i ll post my dream later...i have to go to school :tongue2:

----------


## Kaenthem

here is the dream
from now on the ND will be in RED LD with blue and my attemps in green 


*the man and the chicoslovacians !!!!
i was on my home town playing with stones ..(yeah strange)..and this guy came with his car, gets out of the car and starte to annoy me with a very bad languge...i ignore him the first time but he keep's annoying me.
i tell him: what the hell do you want ...you wanna a fight...i am ready for a fight.
and i start throwing stones at him and he dodges
he siad to his 3 year's old son(dont know where did he come from or where ....i think he was in the car)
ATTACK HIM 
the little boy attacks  me but i just grab him and throw him on the wall...i think that the kid is dead 
the man says:you are Crazy!!! and grabs a gun and he start's shoting at me .
the view shangs to 3rd view pr but i still control my body it's not that i am just watching...it goes slow-mo and i dodge the bullets....it was awsome
the cops are here...my vision goes back to 1st person view and i go a bit far from the man, a cop with blond hair comes with a shotgun and blow's the car...it goes slom-mo again and every thing is just awsome its kinda like this



but i was very close and the felling was very intense...and the man i was fighting was blown away

jump


a women and a man is talking....i think they are cops...the man say's

the man is dead and 29 other chicoslovacians of his folowers....but the thing is that 19 of them is from your chicoslovacian Political party that you are his presidant ...do you know this man

the woman lookes like shes going to do something bad to the man...but i wake up*

*
GOAL's achived
remember a Dialogue

thing's to remember to do when lucid
find out what happend to the man..and what's the story of that woman*

----------


## Kaenthem

had no recall last night  :tongue2:

----------


## Matte87

Nice dream!  :smiley:  I love action dreams.

----------


## Kaenthem

> Nice dream!  I love action dreams.



hhhhhh..wait till i get lucid  :wink2:

----------


## Kaenthem

2fragements and 1 dream last night.

----------


## Kaenthem

i set my alarm to 6 hours after sleep,did an WBTB and had my FIRST lucid dream  ::banana:: ,have to go to school right now,i'll post it as soon as possible

----------


## Kaenthem

*so here is the lucid it's pretty short but i'll get better

thechnic used (WBTB)

so i ran away from the aligator that was chasing me (long story) and i enterd my school,i walked around for momment,but then i realized that i went to sleep not long go,i do the pniche nose RC and it fails, i am in a dream yay  ,but then the dream start's to faid so i start stabilizing it by rubing my hand's ,the dream is stable now,but a bit hazy,so for some reason i thought that the spening technich will increase dream vividness and i forgot that it's not for increase vividness but to stabilize the dream,the moment i start spinning the dream fades and i lose lucidity,i am now in front of a friend and he sais he had a lucid dream, i say to him that i was in lucid dream momment's ago 

i wake up
what a waste, if i didn't do the spinning i could stay longer in that dream, any way i am very thriled of my first lucid dream and i wish that there is many more to come 

*

----------


## Matte87

Nice! A short lucid is better than none at all. Progress man, nice work. Keep it up!

----------


## Kaenthem

> Nice! A short lucid is better than none at all. Progress man, nice work. Keep it up!



thanx matte87 for the encouragement, you've been a great teacher and you ansewred all my question's,just wanted to thank you  ::content::

----------


## Kaenthem

*no recall today*

----------


## Kaenthem

no recall today,what is happening to me  ::?:

----------


## Kaenthem

*no recall today,i think am gonna use autosuggetion to remember my dreams and write them more detailed*

----------


## Kaenthem

*i had a litle recall today,its a very very short dream,but its better then any thing,i wish this is a sign that my recall is geting back*

----------


## Kaenthem

*my recall is back  with a very long dream and guess what he brought with him,my second LUCID dreami surely didn't expect that to happen,anyway i am not gonna to post all the dream because it's very long and i already wrote it in my paper journal beside my bed,it was a WBTB,this technich brought two lucid dreams 

slept at 11:30pm
woke up at 5:30am,with  no recall as it was for the last few days,i get out of my bed and wash my face,every body is asleep so i was like:why not try a WBTB,i start thinkning about lucid dreaming and doing realty checks,it was 6:00 when i got back to sleep.*
*i am now at my house after geting down from that creepy roof (long story) i go to my room and find a news paper there ,i want to read it and it's all clear and vived,i can read the head line(abdlkder almaroufi presidant of tunisia for 4 monthes),i start changing my clothes when i decide to do a RC* *,i pinch my nose and i can breath!!i don't Believe that i'am in a dream,things are exactly like in real world,i pinch my nose and i can breath (again), i am shoked of the vivdness that this dream has, i can see my mom talikng to my dad ,my sister is watching TV and i can hear some music coming from it,it's morning now,i am afraid that the dream will fade like last time but it didn't,the dream is very stable so i don't think of stabilzing it,i want to fly so i go down the stairs,and i try to open the door to get out but i can't, i focus too much on it,that was enough to make the dream fade,i wake up.*


*VIVEDNESS=9/10
LUCIDITY= 9/10

-this experience was incredibil,but there is somthing bothering me, the dream world is A world without rules and controls, without borders and boundaries. A world where anything is possible,and i wanted to open the fu**ing door,why didn't i just fly right through the Ceiling.anyway i am very happy with my lucid ,i now know the Potential of lucid dreaming,witch is making my motivation very high
another funny thing is that if i was in the competition i would have
4 dreams and 5 fragments: 6.5 pts
2 lucid dreams:10 pts 
2 Successfull RC: 4 pts
2 Successfull WBTB:6pts

that is a total of 26.5 pts, witch would've make me take the third place if i  was in the competition,very good for a newbie don't you think*

----------


## Kaenthem

*3 fragments last night,atleast my recall is getting back*

----------


## Kaenthem

*got my THIRD lucid dream ,althouth it was was low lucid but it went a bit longer then the others,about 2 mins,witch means i am making progress,i think i'll write it later but no one reads my workbook anyway.*

----------


## Kaenthem

*i forget to mention that the LD was induced by a combination of WBTB and MILD ,work's like a sharm
PS 
this is my first successful MILD
PPS
i'll post the dream later  
PPPS
i met matt87 in my dream 
*

----------


## Kaenthem

*i'll try to keep this short:
before i get lucid,i was with harry potter and dambldor,i stept through portal to get to this wonderful landscape,it kind look like this (the landscape that is behind the night elf)  http://us.blizzard.com/_images/games...-1920x1200.jpg,that was cool.
as for the lucid part,i tried to fly,but i couldn't,i saw matte87 wearing a tuxedo and some very expensive sunglasses,LOL i went to him and asked him how could i fly,he told me:no time for you,have to go 
why matte why......what did i do to deserve this,the next lucid i will not even talk to you,i'll just get right to you and take you head off with my samurai military sword (thats what you get when you are rude with me)*

----------


## Kaenthem

*i think i almost forget about a LD!!!!!!!!!!!!,i tried WBTB and MILD,woke up with no recall,go to have my breakfast,then i remembered it,not all of it,i was walking when i realized that i was going to sleep just mints ago,i did a RC to be sure this is a dream .....yep it is ,i tried to fly superman style but i couldn't,so i tried swimming tech.
i don't remeber a thing after this,quite odd,i thought that you can't forget LDs  any explication will be much appreciated.*

----------


## Kaenthem

*hhhhhhh,WBTB is so my tech,another lucid,althouth i lost lucidity,and it was low lucid from the begining,it still a lucid .i tried to fly in it by convinsing myself that this is a dream,and i can do whatever i want,but i was only able to get 10 m high,i also sucsscfuly stabilized my dream 
how can i boost my confidanse and fly ??? any suggestions will be much appreciated*

----------


## Matte87

Oh cool you met me in your dreams!  ::D:  Sorry I haven't checked in on you lately, been quite busy with moving and becoming the Dream Guide Leader and all that. Anyways, doubt is why you can't fly. Don't worry though, it can take a few tries, but I suggest you try different flying techniques until you find the one that works for you. I try to imagine myself being shot right up into the sky before I try to fly to the sides. That works for me. Look down and jump, then feel yourself getting pulled straight up.

Good luck!

----------


## Kaenthem

> Oh cool you met me in your dreams!  Sorry I haven't checked in on you lately, been quite busy with moving and becoming the Dream Guide Leader and all that. Anyways, doubt is why you can't fly. Don't worry though, it can take a few tries, but I suggest you try different flying techniques until you find the one that works for you. I try to imagine myself being shot right up into the sky before I try to fly to the sides. That works for me. Look down and jump, then feel yourself getting pulled straight up.
> 
> Good luck!



*ohh ,i didn't know that you are now Dream Guide Leader,congragilation,i think you told me that you are busy in my dream because of that!!!
and thanx for the flying method,i'll try it tonight*

----------


## Kaenthem

*just 1 dream last night,was too lazy for a WBTB*

----------


## Kaenthem

*3 full dreams,now that's the recall i used to have*

----------


## Kaenthem

*WBTB last night,i did a reality check,but i couldn't breath ,i guess that the RC decided to work today. *

----------


## Kaenthem

*my recall is very good these days,two dreams and a lucid fragment after a WBTB,i was very aware in my lucid but it soon faded to a FA ,i always forget to stabilize*

----------


## Kaenthem

*two long dreams yesterday,woke up for a WBTB,for the first time it ended up me not be able to sleep for 4 hours from 3am till 7am,WBTB can be dangerous in school days*

----------


## Kaenthem

*i had a DEILD today,but i practised it in a FA ,it worked any way ,but the lucid was very shorte.*

----------


## Kaenthem

*1 dream,woke up but was too tired for a WBTB ,so i just slept*

----------


## Kaenthem

*2 dreams,woke up for WBTB,wanted to recall all of my dream so i kept my eyes closed, i ended up sleeping till 7*

----------


## Matte87

I'm glad to see you're consistent with your Dream Journaling!  :smiley:  Make sure you write down the details and try to rewind the dreams as far back as you can when you recall them. That way your recall will improve dramatically. Keep on dreaming!

----------


## Kaenthem

> I'm glad to see you're consistent with your Dream Journaling!  Make sure you write down the details and try to rewind the dreams as far back as you can when you recall them. That way your recall will improve dramatically. Keep on dreaming!



* thanx for the tip matte,it's been i a while sinse i saw around,i hope that moving and becoming the Dream Guide Leader and all that  were easy for you.see ya around*

----------


## Kaenthem

no recall today

----------


## Kaenthem

*three dreams last night,i did a DEILD attempts and i was in the phase where i hear vibrations,i don't know much about DEILD ,any explanation shall be much appreciated*

----------


## Kaenthem

*3 days withno LDs,i was very lazy these days,i remember 6 dreams ,but i have to wake up for WBTB today*

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

Nice work areyoume you're doing well!

What is your current dream goal out of interest?

Also please give some more info on your mild technique.. you wake up after how many hours? then visualize becoming lucid in your last dream till you fall asleep? how long do you sleep for all together?

Keep it up!  ::D:

----------


## Kaenthem

> Nice work areyoume you're doing well!
> 
> What is your current dream goal out of interest?
> 
> Also please give some more info on your mild technique.. you wake up after how many hours? then visualize becoming lucid in your last dream till you fall asleep? how long do you sleep for all together?
> 
> Keep it up!



*my current dream goal,well i have to have longer LDs ,after that read my sig
hmmmmm,i use MILD with WBTB,i wake up after 6hours of sleep,wash my face,get back to bed and i keep my eyes open so i don't fall asleep,i get my motivation high,and my CONFIDANSE not just high ,but up in the sky and then i close my eyes,i'am sure that i will have a lucid dream,i visulaze with mantra until i fall asleep,and here you go,i have a lucid dream,i think that the key to have lucid dreams is confidanse,even if i don't have a lucid dream i will be like (hmmm my confidanse wasn't up enough,tonight i have to be even more confidente)and don't make my failure a reason for my confidante to go down.
i forget to tell that i do ALOT of RC during my WBTB,i sleep 8 to 9 hours a day,i also have a regular sleep schdul,witch explains why my recall is good.
PS 
thanx for reading my WB,its good to know that someone is reading it 
*

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

> if i don't have a lucid dream i will be like (hmmm my confidanse wasn't up enough,tonight i have to be even more confidente)and don't make my failure a reason for my confidante to go down.



I like that, I never really push myself to be more confident, I shall try harder!

Nice goals haha, i've used teleknisis before, trying to do some element manipulation now, kind of the same.
And also I want to re-do the jump scene in the matrix, and make it first time :p

----------


## Kaenthem

> I like that, I never really push myself to be more confident, I shall try harder!
> 
> Nice goals haha, i've used teleknisis before, trying to do some element manipulation now, kind of the same.
> And also I want to re-do the jump scene in the matrix, and make it first time :p



*thats a nice goal too,and the jump.....i think that i'am going to do it too,sounds FUN,baytheway are you going to partisipate in the competition that is going to start next saturday?*

----------


## Matte87

That's a proper WBTB! Confidence is key.

----------


## Kaenthem

> That's a proper WBTB! Confidence is key.



*thanx matte,how do we chose owr team partner,i am going to partisipate in the next compition*

----------


## Kaenthem

going for bed now,wish me luck  :smiley:

----------


## Kaenthem

3 dreams last night,but still,i am not trying to have a ucid dream,common haithem you can do it  :smiley:

----------


## Kaenthem

*
i haven't been trying to have a lucid dream for about 10 days now,i stoped doing RCs,and i salso stoped writingin my dream journal, but last night i did a WBTB (finally) and it worked,i was in my room,i did a RC but i couldnt breath,but i said to myself,this must be a dream,and i did a RC again,and i could breath  , i went to a miror,and i saw myself,but the other me looked younger,and was wearing one of my childhood clothes,i raised my hand up but he didn't, i was smiling but he wasn't,i touched the miror and it (i don't know how to descibe it) acted like water,hhhhh that was enough to confirm that i am in a lucid dream,i went to the stairs and then remebered to stabilize the dream,i started touching the walls,it felt so Realistic,i then headed to the door,but i expected that if i open the door,i will lose the dream,i didn't care and just opened the doot,and woke up 

its so good how i didn't get fooled by the first RC,that means that my awerness is geting better and better,and also,it seem that hunch have a great deal in dreams



*

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

Well done dude!

I havn't been trying to ld either, my recall is horrible lately.

Keep it upppppp

----------


## Kaenthem

> Well done dude!
> 
> I havn't been trying to ld either, my recall is horrible lately.
> 
> Keep it upppppp



 i hate DR dry spells,i hope you get back to remembering and lucid dreaming as soon as possible  :smiley:

----------


## Kaenthem

remebered one dream lasy night,i tried WBTB but i was too distracted by the noise  :tongue2:

----------


## Kaenthem

*well,the compitition has started,i should get serious now,so,here are my three tasks
1-fly
2-super strength
3-Element Manipulation

am gonna try a WBTB tonight,wish me luck*

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

Good luck mate, i wont take part in the competition until i think im ready! but i think u are!

No 2 and 3 will be easy for you imo, visualise manipulating and using super strength on stuff in waking life and you will be able to do it easy in your dream. As for flying, I find it tricky myself, due to no experience in waking life, maybe watching some point-of-view sky diving/gliding videos will help you get the feel for it. Just throwing it out there to help for the comp!

----------


## Kaenthem

> Good luck mate, i wont take part in the competition until i think im ready! but i think u are!
> 
> No 2 and 3 will be easy for you imo, visualise manipulating and using super strength on stuff in waking life and you will be able to do it easy in your dream. As for flying, I find it tricky myself, due to no experience in waking life, maybe watching some point-of-view sky diving/gliding videos will help you get the feel for it. Just throwing it out there to help for the comp!



 hi mate,thanx for the very helpfull advices,gonna work with them ::D:

----------


## Kaenthem

3 dream,and a failed WBTB

----------


## Matte87

Cling to that newly found motivation and know that if you update your score in the competition every day, you'll not only get better at having LD's, you'll make it a part of your daily life and won't risk losing motivation again. Nice Three Step Tasks! Good luck!

----------


## Kaenthem

2 dreams and a failed WBTB,i don't get it,this tech alwayes worked for me

----------


## Kaenthem

2 lucid dreams last night,have to go to school,i'll post them later

----------


## Kaenthem

*woohoo,here is the lucids

they are quoted from my DJ* 






> *i entered my house and went to the bathroom,and for some reason i wanted to sleep there,before i did that i was like:wait a second,i remember going to bed not long ago,hmmmm better do a reality check**,i pinch my nose and i can breath,the dream start fading do i start touching the wall,i sat on the ground and cleared my mind,the dream is stable now,my mom enters the bathroom with a smile in her face,witch reveals some very sharpe vampire teeth,she attacks me by biting me in my hand (you clever subconscuis,you know that i won't attack my mom) so i try to get my hand off her mouth,but i can't** the dream  fades and i wake up.*








> *i was in my school,being teached by the teacher that i hate the most,he was very annoying,he gaved me 1/20 in the exam (witch is like an F in america)i headed to him and told him:you better give me my real note or this will not end well.the terrified 
> teacher gaved me 21/20 instead !!!!
> 
> jump
> i am watching tobuscus playing a game in youtube
> 
> jump
> i go to a place where a man gaved me a mission
> 
> ...

----------


## Kaenthem

its been a while,well i am back now,i didn't had any prgress sinse LDS was hacked,i am back now,and i WONT STOP

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

Good man! We can do this shiz.

----------


## Kaenthem

wow,its been a while sinse the last time i was here,so,i lost Interest in trying to have lucid dreams, i was doing well and i kinda lost motivation althouth i was making great progress,anyway am back now because of an amazing dream i had last night that just brought back my motivation,but i have to avoid my motivation geting low again,what do you suggest i do

----------


## Kaenthem

Wow,i couldn't log in to dream views from like forever,i thought the server was down or something but i discovered that its just my computer,anyway am here now and i am planing for something big this summer,am thinking of starting ADA.
if anyone knows any information about it please let me know.

----------

